# [HELP] Xcode je n'arrive pas a réaliser une action



## maxigolo (26 Décembre 2010)

Salut a tous 
Je suis nouveau sur le developpement iphone et je rencontre un problème

Sou Xcode j'ai:
Un Slider
Un label
Une ImageView



J'aimerais

Que quand la valeur du Label donner par le SLider est 50 il affiche une image dans lImageView et quand la valeur du Label donner par le Slider n'est plus 50 l'image ne s'affiche plus

J'ai testé sa:



if (my.Label1.text = @"50")
{

Le blabla pour une image

}

Mais sa ne marche pas :mouais: la valeur du Label est mis sur 50 et meme quand je bouge le Silder la valeur de change plus !




Merci beaucoup


----------



## Larme (26 Décembre 2010)

J'parle pas l'objective-C, mais un double "_=_" pour les tests_ if_ ?


----------



## maxigolo (26 Décembre 2010)

Merci de ta reponse 
Je vien d'essaiyer mais sa ne marche pas 

A la place d'afficher une image j'ai fait plus simple pour faire un test j'ai mis l'affichage d'un texte

myLabel1 et myLabel4 son bien declarer !


if (myLabel1.text == @"50")
{​ 
​​myLabel4.text = @"OK";​



}


​


----------



## Nyx0uf (26 Décembre 2010)

Tu devrais visiblement commencer à apprendre le C avant....


```
if ([label.text isEqualToString:@"50"])
```

ou


```
if ([label.text intValue] == 50)
```


----------



## maxigolo (26 Décembre 2010)

Marche nikel 
Merci beaucoup

Je sais que je devrait apprendre


----------



## maxigolo (27 Décembre 2010)

J'ai une dernière question comment transfere l'application créer avec XCODE sur mon iphone sans acheter la lience sachant que je code pour moi pas pour le mettre sur L'appstore.

Mon iphone est Jailbreaker donc si jpe faire quelque chose de se coter.
De que je essay de le mettre sur l'iphone aec Itune il me dit que le code n'est pas signé 


Merci beaucoup


----------



## Larme (27 Décembre 2010)

http://developer.apple.com/programs/ios/enterprise/#compare


----------



## maxigolo (27 Décembre 2010)

Oui mais comme je l'est dit il faut payé 
J'ai pas trop envie de payé pour jouer faire des code de bassse qui affiche juste du texte


----------

